
Why China will beat the West in the deadly race for AI weapons UK - raleighm
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/artificial-intelligence-weapons-warfare-project-maven-google-china
======
pjc50
I see it opens with a classic hippy-punching quote from someone who probably
thinks the Vietnam war was just great: "“These naive hippy developers from
Silicon Valley don’t understand – the CIA should force them,” says [Sandro]
Gaycken, founder of the digital society institute at ESMT, a Berlin-based
business school."

My three questions would be:

1) How is countering ""AI"" weapons different from countering any other kind
of guided or semi-autonomous weapon system? (Do things like "Phalanx" anti-
missile guns count as AI, for example?)

2) How do the information security challenges differ from the normal
information security challenges against human-made massively automated
attacks? At the moment defense in this area is really neglected to start with.

3) (The dark question) How does this stuff relate to civilians, especially in
partial, secret, undeclared or unconventional warfare? Do we get to be
civilians at all or are the norms so thoroughly eroded?

------
taneq
Those who don't live by the sword can still die by one. Any capable party
should, at the very least, be developing AI countermeasures in anticipation of
fully autonomous weapons, even if they swear off autonomously targeting
humans. Throwing your hands up in the air and protesting "but it's not _nice_
" isn't going to help you when push comes to shove.

~~~
kentrado
We have nuclear weapons. Nobody would dare to invade our mainland. This is
only useful for one of our many murderous expeditions around the world. I'd
say maybe we shouldn't be invading other countries.

------
amrrs
mods: pls edit the title as there's no UK in it.

